# Vet says his ears are small...



## StigzMom (Jan 3, 2011)

The Vet says Stiggy's ears are "kinda' small"... what do you all think? He is 8 weeks old...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

They look fine. Different dogs are going to have different ear sets. Some GSD's have smaller ear sets and some have bigger ear sets. Not a big deal either way if you ask me. Did your vet make it seem like it's a problem?

My Lucy actually has the complete opposite problem as your Stiggy. Every time I bring her to the vet, they always make fun of how big her ears are. It's all in good fun though.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Isn't everything about an 8 week old pup "kinda small?" There's still a lot of growing to be done. Your pup is adorable - he looks like he's smiling in that pic.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I think he's got perfectly precious lil bunny ears. What did his parent's ears look like? He's so adorable I'm surprised you ever get anything done...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

pups grow, ears grow

at least he won't look like a rabbit like a lot of GSD pups do

Hope you keep sending pictures as he grows


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He looks fine and yes it does look like he is smiling in that picture! He's adorable.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sweet puppy!
Showline ears tend to be larger than working lines....most vets see showlines or American pet lines in their practices, maybe the reason for the comment?
Onyx had big bat ears and they stood at 10 weeks, she never really grew into them....


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I think he looks perfect! Happy and healthy!! His ears will get bigger with the rest of his body as he grows more.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

My puppies ears are big. Vet said "Hope he grows into those ears!".


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think his ears are as cute as he is. I would not worry what the vet says. As another poster mentioned most vets do not see much of anything besides showlines with bigger ears.


----------



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

Cute pup! My vet said different parts grow at different rates...there was one day where Neko's tail was almost dragging on the ground. The next day her legs had grown and it wasn't anymore.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sure lots of pups ears would look kind of small if they were erect at 8 weeks. I think he's super cute!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My pup whose ears were up at 8 weeks looked like that. I think they look normal. Some lines have longer ears. Some have shorter. My pup grew very nice ears from that little stage. Not to worry. At least they are standing!!!


----------



## StigzMom (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks to everyone! He is a very cute, very sweet pup! I'm not really too concerned... and you all have given me great reasons not to be! I just thought it was kind of an odd comment! Since he's my first GSD I didn't know what to think! So, again, thanks!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

In a couple of months your pup's ears will probably be huge. Just for a visual reference...

Kessy at about 8-9 weeks...not a great shot of the ears, but they were fairly small. They were up at 6 weeks and never came down.









At 4ish months...they were huge 









And as an adult - just right...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Some pups seem to come with nearly adult sized ears that they have to grow into. Some come with ears that are appropriate for the size of their little puppy heads, and then they grow along with everything else. I've had a couple of each kind.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't know enough about standards to have an opinion about his ears. His personality appears outsized, though. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ahh, ears! The ears are perfect, don't worry! Look at Anton's:

6 weeks:









9 weeks:









4 months:









Almost 3 yo:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Oksana, Anton is gorgeous!
I love that stage when his ears were bigger than his blocky head...that was the sign he'd have such a nice masculine head!!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks, Jane! Anton is that rare exception in black dogs that Lee was taking about, nice head and wonderful thick coat.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My trainer has a new puppy and his ears are also small and cute









It looks like your puppy has a nice ear set, I like the ears on top of the head, up and parallel.

My Pan also had little button ears at that age, but his are set wider on his head









Now, at 4 months they are like giant radars! (on the right)


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

My husband and I joke that Zeb has radar ears! At almost 3 they still look too big for him. But he's so darn cute! It doesn't matter size, they are all gorgeous dogs.


----------



## StigzMom (Jan 3, 2011)

Kessy is absolutely beautiful!! Thanks for sharin the pics!



phgsd said:


> In a couple of months your pup's ears will probably be huge. Just for a visual reference...
> 
> Kessy at about 8-9 weeks...not a great shot of the ears, but they were fairly small. They were up at 6 weeks and never came down.
> 
> ...


----------



## StigzMom (Jan 3, 2011)

Oksana- Anton _is_ gorgeous! Being new to the GSD world, I've never seen an all black! Very handsome!


----------



## StigzMom (Jan 3, 2011)

*He's already changed so much!*

:laugh: LOL! It's only been a few days and now it almost looks like his tail is too small!!! Wow! They grow _FAST!!:crazy:_


----------



## Talevy (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you think my little Ella is pure breed??
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

They look just like Z's at 8 weeks =)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

PaddyD said:


> pups grow, ears grow
> 
> at least he won't look like a rabbit like a lot of GSD pups do


Yeah or my friend's Shepherd mix.


----------



## Joshlaska (May 2, 2013)

He's adorable!


----------



## Joshlaska (May 2, 2013)

Liesje - that top picture is one of the cutest pictures I've eer seen!


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

DON'T LISTEN, I was told by a vet that my girl was too long at 4 months and that she had a deformed lower jaw as she had an underbite at the time. Now she's 7 months and her jaw is perfect as is her tooth alignment!


----------

